# 5th Annual Canadian Women's Ride Day (Image heavy)



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2017)

For the fourth year in a row, I've acted as event photographer for the Canadian Women's Ride Day Foundation annual women's motorcycle ride to raise funds for local women's shelters and related causes.  This year the weather didn't do the event any favours, and while it was warm and didn't really rain, the threat of wet roads kept many away.  Still, a good time was had by everyone who did attend.  As always, comments, critique and suggestions always welcome.

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





9.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice set, as always.  Keep up the good work.

I bet that event in the last one was fun to watch.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 24, 2017)

Especially liked #1 and 4.  All winners, however!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice shots. Looks like a pretty good event! I like the sidecar shot the most of these--the beer toast behind, and the guy snapping cellphone pics, both background details really add to it!


----------



## fmw (Jul 24, 2017)

Good stuff.  But I have to say I'm not sure pink is the best color for a Harley Davidson.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2017)

Fun set. Love the dog in the first one with the goggles on straddling the handle bars, that made me chuckle.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Nice set, as always.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> I bet that event in the last one was fun to watch.


Thanks!  Yes, the last one was hilarious, especially as that was after beer o-clock!



Peeb said:


> Especially liked #1 and 4.  All winners, however!


Thanks Peeb! 



Derrel said:


> Nice shots. Looks like a pretty good event! I like the sidecar shot the most of these--the beer toast behind, and the guy snapping cellphone pics, both background details really add to it!


Thanks Derrel, it was.  Attendance was a little low as there was the threat or rain in the morning, but everyone who showed had a good time.



fmw said:


> Good stuff.  But I have to say I'm not sure pink is the best color for a Harley Davidson.


Thanks Fred.  If you ever get up this way, I'll introduce you to the owner of the that bike.  I'm pretty sure your only comment will be, "Lovely choice of colours, Ma'am!" 



jcdeboever said:


> Fun set. Love the dog in the first one with the goggles on straddling the handle bars, that made me chuckle.


Thanks JC, Tessie is a BIG hit wherever she goes:


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 24, 2017)

Great set


----------



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set


Thanks Logan!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 24, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thanks Father of Logan!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 24, 2017)

These made me smile. Nice series, well done.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> These made me smile. Nice series, well done.


Thank-you!   Smiling is good!


----------



## baturn (Jul 25, 2017)

Great stuff! It must be fun to cover this type of event.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great stuff! It must be fun to cover this type of event.


Thanks Brian, it is!  LOTS of laughs.


----------



## limr (Jul 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Fun set. Love the dog in the first one with the goggles on straddling the handle bars, that made me chuckle.



That dog was one of the first things I noticed! 

This is a great set that seems to really capture the spirit of the event and everyone who attended. Good stuff.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2017)

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Fun set. Love the dog in the first one with the goggles on straddling the handle bars, that made me chuckle.
> ...


Thanks Lenny!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 29, 2017)

Wonderful event and photos. #7 reminds me of Susan Sarandon ( the one on the right ).


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wonderful event and photos. #7 reminds me of Susan Sarandon ( the one on the right ).


Thanks!


----------

